# Forum Navigation



## Oni (Jan 10, 2009)

Where'd the little links that let you navigate through the various subforums at the top of thread go?


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to say, the missing links are annoying, especially when I'm in a thread and want to get back to the main page.  There's the jump to box at the bottom of the thread, but I like the old way to do it better.


----------



## Oni (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey I didn't even see that little sucker hiding down there.


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2009)

Shroomy said:


> I have to say, the missing links are annoying, especially when I'm in a thread and want to get back to the main page.  There's the jump to box at the bottom of the thread, but I like the old way to do it better.




Yeah, me too.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 10, 2009)

Me too. It makes it really difficult to navigate back to the forum you were just browsing.


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 10, 2009)

Darrin Drader said:


> Me too. It makes it really difficult to navigate back to the forum you were just browsing.




Exactly, its a pain.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you guys also get a little JavaScript error instead of that navigation?


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 10, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> Do you guys also get a little JavaScript error instead of that navigation?




I've got nothing, they're just gone.


----------



## Oni (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't see anything anywhere that says error.


----------



## jeffh (Jan 10, 2009)

CHalk me up as another longtime user who finds the disappearance of these links annoying at best.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 10, 2009)

Can we have it back the old way?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 10, 2009)

I only see it when I look at the thread list for a forum, not in an actual thread. I don't know if it's related to the missing navigation, but neither thing was there a few hours ago.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got to say that the top navigation really, really helped. I used that dozens of time a day. I will check back ocaisonally but until it comes back or a similar feature is created I will be not be using the forums much.


----------



## thundershot (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I used them ALL the time. In fact, I know they were there this morning, because I conciously use them all the time. I hope they come back...


----------



## Oni (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I'm assuming they'll come back, I figure they've disappeared in error working on something else.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 10, 2009)

Is this is an error, or a purposeful change? Anyway, the navigation links on top should come back.


----------



## Sammael (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope it's an error, the forums are very difficult to navigate now...


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2009)

Same thing here.  And wasn't there a "My Account" or "User CP" link up top before, too?  I used click on that to get right to my newly updated subscribed threads.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 10, 2009)

I must agree. t is very difficult to navigate the forums right now. (I'm thinking that changes are actively being made in the background and that when it's all said and done that Morrus will let us know what's going on.)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 10, 2009)

garyh said:


> Same thing here.  And wasn't there a "My Account" or "User CP" link up top before, too?  I used click on that to get right to my newly updated subscribed threads.



Hmm, I hadn't even noticed that those were gone, as well, and I use them all the time.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Ermm... that's weird.  I've not done anything to remove them, and I can't figure out why they've vanished.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Ermm... that's weird.  I've not done anything to remove them, and I can't figure out why they've vanished.



Gremlins in the Machine!!!

Look out for Stripe, he's the leader.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I found it, eventually.  Something got switched off, but I don't know how.  Maybe I did it by mistake while doing something else.


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for turning them back on.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 11, 2009)

Speaking of, what's with the sudden appearance of boxed links (visit our sponsors, popular tags, etc.) on the right of the screen? Anything that shrinks the size of the actual readable forums is unwelcome, IMO.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> Speaking of, what's with the sudden appearance of boxed links (visit our sponsors, popular tags, etc.) on the right of the screen? Anything that shrinks the size of the actual readable forums is unwelcome, IMO.




They've been there for months (since June 2008) - have you somehow managed to avoid seeing them?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> They've been there for months (since June 2008) - have you somehow managed to avoid seeing them?



I'm pretty sure they were turn-offable by CS members in the profile. Doesn't seem to work now...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 11, 2009)

stonegod said:


> I'm pretty sure they were turn-offable by CS members in the profile. Doesn't seem to work now...




This.


----------



## Oni (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> I think I found it, eventually.  Something got switched off, but I don't know how.  Maybe I did it by mistake while doing something else.




Yay, they're back.  Thank you.


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> I think I found it, eventually.  Something got switched off, but I don't know how.  Maybe I did it by mistake while doing something else.




Thank you very much for fixing it!



stonegod said:


> I'm pretty sure they were turn-offable by CS members in the profile. Doesn't seem to work now...




This is indeed the case.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> They've been there for months (since June 2008) - have you somehow managed to avoid seeing them?




Only the Ad was there before, and community supporters had the option of turning the column ad off.  Now the column ad is present regardless of the column ad setting in the community supporter's options panel.  The other three side boxes are new (Popular tags, recent blogs, and reviews).  Would it be possible to get them turned off or at least get a working on off switch?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

Oni said:


> Yay, they're back.  Thank you.



Indeed, thanks for that!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Only the Ad was there before, and community supporters had the option of turning the column ad off.




Ah, something must be broken then.  I'll take a look.

The tag cloud HAS been there since June 2008, though.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> The tag cloud HAS been there since June 2008, though.



 It went away when the ads were disabled.

I liked that behavior.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

How about now?  There was a malformed IF statement.  Is the ad gone now?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 11, 2009)

The box for the ad is still there.  I toggled it closed yesterday, and I cannot toggle it open now (I have the option set to hide ads), but the little box is still there.  As is the tag cloud and all the other stuff.  It's no big deal on the laptop, we have a nice wide screen, but on the desktop it's a pain since the monitor is very small.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I can't fix the tag cloud etc until I get the ad working properly again.  Hmm... now I wonder why it's not disappearing.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

How about now?


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> How about now?




The "Popular Tags" "Recent Blogs" and "Reviews" boxes are still there.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Alzrius said:


> The "Popular Tags" "Recent Blogs" and "Reviews" boxes are still there.




Yes, I know.  That's why I said "I can't fix the tag cloud etc until I get the ad working properly again."  

So I need folks to confirm if the control worked for the ad before I go applying random bits of code to other elements.  Once I know it works for the ad, I can do the same for the others.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 11, 2009)

The ad is now gone.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, well I don't know for sure the ad toggle worked.  I've gone under an assumption that it did, and recoded the tag cloud the same way (no, not the reviews or blogs boxes yet).  

I've added a SEPARATE toggle under Edit Otions for the sidebar (so you SEPARATELY control the ad and the other sidebar elements, just in case some people, like myself, like the sidebar stuff but still want to lose the ad).

I've ONLY APPLIED THIS TO THE TAG CLOUD so far.  

I really need folks to confirm this is working before I do any more.  Are you succussefully able to turn off the ad and the tag cloud? 

If yes, I can then apply those changes to the other sidebar boxes.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

orchid blossom said:


> The ad is now gone.




Ah, simul-post!  Thanks!


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> I really need folks to confirm this is working before I do any more.  Are you succussefully able to turn off the ad and the tag cloud?
> 
> If yes, I can then apply those changes to the other sidebar boxes.




I just now toggled the sidebar elements, and sure enough the tag cloud box disappeared.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Alzrius said:


> I just now toggled the sidebar elements, and sure enough the tag cloud box disappeared.




Thank you, Alzrius.

Could you confirm that that behaviour is now replicated across all elements in the sidebar?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Yes, I know.  That's why I said "I can't fix the tag cloud etc until I get the ad working properly again."
> 
> So I need folks to confirm if the control worked for the ad before I go applying random bits of code to other elements.  Once I know it works for the ad, I can do the same for the others.



The ad is gone now properly (thanks); the other bits are still there as you know.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

stonegod said:


> The ad is gone now properly (thanks); the other bits are still there as you know.




You're saying the toggle for the other bits does not work?

Crap.  Back to the drawing board.  Grrr.  I want my dinner.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Thank you, Alzrius.
> 
> Could you confirm that that behaviour is now replicated across all elements in the sidebar?



They all seem to be gone when I toggle. Great!


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> You're saying the toggle for the other bits does not work?
> 
> Crap.  Back to the drawing board.  Grrr.  I want my dinner.



I was responding to your earlier post (before the second page popped up) when you had just gotten rid of the ads... see my above post that confirms everything vanished.

Go eat!


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 11, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Could you confirm that that behaviour is now replicated across all elements in the sidebar?




Indeed, all of those elements are gone, and things are back to normal. Nice work, Morrus.


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2009)

Alzrius said:


> Indeed, all of those elements are gone, and things are back to normal. Nice work, Morrus.




Same here.  Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 11, 2009)

garyh said:


> Same here.  Thanks, Morrus!




Thanks here, as well.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry about being grumpy yesterday. I was sick and that just temporarily broke me. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## freyar (Jan 12, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> Thanks here, as well.



And here too!


----------



## Nifft (Jan 17, 2009)

New toggle works perfectly for me.

Thanks, mang.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Greylock (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been waiting to see if anyone else brings it up, but apparently I'm the only person who's lost the "view new posts" button? Haven't had it all week. Annoying as crud. I have to go to the end of threads and then try to track back to the last post I read. Real PITA for someone who can only visit every couple of days.


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 18, 2009)

Greylock said:


> I've been waiting to see if anyone else brings it up, but apparently I'm the only person who's lost the "view new posts" button? Haven't had it all week. Annoying as crud. I have to go to the end of threads and then try to track back to the last post I read. Real PITA for someone who can only visit every couple of days.




Hmm, I still see it.  I just used it to go to your post.  What skin are you using?


----------



## Greylock (Jan 18, 2009)

Just the default skin. But now that you've made me want to use it, I don't have the "quote" button anymore either.

Windows Vista, using FF 3.0.5. Haven't fussed around in my settings here or elsewhere. All this started about the time this thread started.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 18, 2009)

In fact, the only button I have now is the "Fork" one. Quote, edit, multi-quote and anything else are gone.

OK, in this ghastly white skin, the post button are back, quote etc. And I can see where the new post button should be, but it isn't a button. Just a link that says "Go to new posts", along with things like "Attachments" and such, all in text. When I go back to default black, it all disappears again.

But man, this white skin..... it's awful!


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe try clearing your cache.  Your cached copy of those buttons may be broken somehow.

I think the white skin has potential, but there's a lot of it missing or broken.  I used it for a while at work because it was less conspicuous than the default skin, but after a month or two I couldn't take it anymore.  So yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 19, 2009)

Cleared cache and all that. Didn't work. ENWorld steadily becomes more and more useless to me as it becomes harder and harder to navigate. Wondering if anyone can ever give a hand? Problems I complained about ages ago are still in effect, even though Spoony declared them resolved [because he couldn't fix them, it was resolved.] Surely I'm not the only one with problems?


----------

